# Venison Sausage and Morel Stuffed Canadian Bacon



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I was torn between making more canadian bacon or just stuffing this pork loin, so I decided to combine both.
I started by making the bacon...



Butterflied the loin and added my dry cure...1TBS tenderquick with 1 tsp of sugar per pound of meat. I let this cure for 3 days.



Next I made my venison breakfast sausage, from a buck I got last fall. I combined it with some pork.




I mixed in some salt, pepper, cayenne, red pepper flakes and wild sage.
I decided to use the wild sage because I like it and it smells really awesome right now. :)





I rehydrated some dried morels I had from this spring...sauted them in butter along with some onion and garlic. Then I cooled them.



After the bacon cured for 3 days, I soaked it in fresh water to remove some of the saltiness.
I browned the venison sausage and chilled it...then topped the bacon with both the sausage and sauted morels.



Rolled and onto the smoker with a bit of hickory....



The stuffed canadian bacon came out great, really moist and tender, the venison sausage and morels were a good addition. I will make this again. :)



The venison sausage and morel stuffed canadian bacon with a fresh egg from one of my girls (hens), a hot biscuit with sand hill plum jelly and some fruit. Breakfast!


----------



## ronp (Jul 23, 2008)

You always amaze me.

It's no wonder why so many here want to marry you! I would too, you are a keeper!!

Thanks for the Qview!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 23, 2008)

Fabulous. Fabulous.


----------



## richtee (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice! Jeez...how big was your morel haul this spring? Not a good year around here...sigh. I got skunked.


----------



## daboys (Jul 23, 2008)

That really looks great Jeanie. I always like to see what you're going to come up with next. You never disappoint us.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! That looks down right awesome. I even thought I could smell it for a second there. Wild sage huh? Really cool ideas that never seem to end from you Cowgirl!


----------



## salmonclubber (Jul 23, 2008)

cowgirl that looks awesome good job


----------



## seboke (Jul 23, 2008)

Can't say it much different Jeanie - Amazing prep, smoke and presentation - as usual!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






No marriage proposal for me.  I learned my lesson.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you folks, I appreciate it!
The wild sage is really tasty, I use the young tender leaves. They are great tucked under the skin of a plump roasting hen too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe, since I'm allergic to the big M word, I thought we were just gonna live in sin? Just kidding! lol


----------



## erain (Jul 23, 2008)

i dunno but we pick morels up here to and there aint never no leftovers to be dehydrated. you very lucky!!!! mention morels and you know it got to be good, mebe next spring  i may have to try this out. it looked great!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, it does seem like we discussed that before. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I didn't think we were gonna live in sin, just visit there every so often. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL


Of course, saying I was never going to get married didn't stop me before. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry for the thread hijack.

Good looking grub.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

once again, you amaze me curly girl........tho i can't STAND sage......ugh....reminds me too much of turkey day stuffing.......ack

other than that, i LOVE your idea of curing the loin first then stuffing it........POINTS! ! !


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you erain! Hope you give it a try.

Joe, we can meet half way...you bring the smoked frog legs and I'll bring the bacon.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

lol Thanks deud!! Maybe you should try the wild sage, it's pretty danged good.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 23, 2008)

Deal!


----------



## dha628 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's true, the way to a man's heart is though his stomach!! You got mine..

*"If the house is a rockin' don't bother knockin', come on in"
*


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

........lol


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you dha,  I appreciate it!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

YEAH.....SRV ROCKS


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 23, 2008)

That is so Yummy...You are the queen of invention Cowgirl.  Can I marry you??


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know what else I can say it looks awesome another great job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL  Can I watch the honeymoon?


----------



## dingle (Jul 23, 2008)

Yup! Thinkin this thread took a wrong turn somewhere!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 23, 2008)

All depends on how you look at it.  LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL...KC, I'm flattered at the offer, but will have to pass. lol

Sorry Joe, nothin to see here....move along.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DINGLE...well said.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Piney!! You're sweet!


----------



## dingle (Jul 23, 2008)

BTW Cowgirl...nice looking stuffed bacon. All my favorites, venison, mushrooms and BACON


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you DINGLE, I'll fedX ya some.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks mighty fine. Would that be considered a fattie's cousin?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

lol.. Bert, I bet they are related.  Thanks!


----------



## abelman (Jul 23, 2008)

Jeanie, I don't know how you come up with all of this, but I'm glad you do. At least I can look at it.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 23, 2008)

That is unreal. Do you stay up all night thinking of ways to out do yourself? That is Great. I have never been disappointed reading your threads. Your ideas are always great.
I will not use the "M" word, but if you are looking for a room-mate for awhile or even just a friend to listen to all these great creations, let me know.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you Andy!! I'd be proud to have you for a friend.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do stay up late at night, but it's due to a chupacabra/bigfoot problem in my barn. lol


----------



## christhompson (Jul 24, 2008)

It's a fattie on steroids. And LSD.

I'm not a mushroom kind of guy, but the rest of it looks insanely great.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 24, 2008)

Just be glad it is not the gnome problem from down south.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Chris.... I like your description. lol


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Joe, that's creepier than any bigfoot in my barn!


----------



## white cloud (Jul 24, 2008)

You the mamm Jeanie. Nice Work...................


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

lol....Thank you WC.


----------



## okie joe (Jul 31, 2008)

think i just might have to try stuffing something soon. was thinking of something differnent. great q-view.


----------

